
Show HN: Online C/C++ Code Browser - ogoffart
https://code.woboq.org
======
alschwalm
Awesome work! I've actually been making something in a similar vein myself,
but it's not nearly this polished.

One issue (I'm not sure how it could be fixed) is that sections of code that
were disabled by the preprocessor are not highlighted at all. For example, the
compiler (or flags) used when parsing the boost code did not support move
semantics, so "BOOST_NO_CXX11_RVALUE_REFERENCES" was defined, which means this
line is not parsed:

[https://code.woboq.org/boost/boost/boost/any.hpp.html#69](https://code.woboq.org/boost/boost/boost/any.hpp.html#69)

But this is a minor thing, and I'm not sure there's really a solution.

------
guruz
Thanks everyone for the upvotes :)

Right now we're wondering how to make a bit of money out of this. Do you have
any hints or recommendations? (consulting/contract work is the main income for
the company currently)

Current license and price:
[https://woboq.com/codebrowser.html#license](https://woboq.com/codebrowser.html#license)

~~~
Jyaif
I've been wanting a service like that for a long time.

Here's what I would have thought of doing if I were you:

Step 1: Copy github, but with features people want.

Step 2: Online IDE for the projects (with distributed compilation/testing).

Step 3: Market place where people can hire programmers on demand to work on
their project.

~~~
sdesol
> Step 1: Copy github, but with features people want.

I hope you are not suggesting they implement a new Git hosting product,
because that would be an extreme waste of time/money. Implementing the hosting
logic/UI would probably chew up a year or two of development time. I don't
know how long sourcegraph has been in development but this is what they are
doing.

The smart thing to do in my mind is just build on top of
Gogs/GitLab/Bitbucket/GitHub. You may want to focus mainly on
Gogs/GitLab/Bitbucket instead though. And the reason why I say this is because
I think the vast majority of GitHub/GitHub Enterprise customers are script
related shops that develop in JavaScript, Ruby, etc.

> Step 3: Market place where people can hire programmers on demand to work on
> their project.

Unless you can draw an audience (millions of users) like GitHub/Stackoverflow,
I wouldn't even ponder this. What I really think is a smart play is

[https://www.starfighters.io/](https://www.starfighters.io/)

which doesn't require millions of eyeballs. They just need to continually
attract really bright university kids/seasoned programmers for this to be
viable. This is definitely not monster.com, but if it works out, they are
looking at a very comfortable lifestyle business.

------
tlrobinson
I don't know if it's my relative unfamiliarity with C++ or those syntax
highlighting colors but I find that code incredibly hard to parse quickly.

~~~
jlarocco
I suspect they wanted to show off features, so they crammed as much code as
possible into the smallest area possible and stripped out the white space.

IMO it'd be pretty nice with decent white space.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
It would still be pretty gross, especially with all those variable
declarations/assignments inside conditionals.

~~~
jlarocco
Oh, yeah, I wasn't trying to nitpick the overall code quality.

I just meant using white space would be more readable for demonstrating the
code browsing capability.

------
personjerry
IMO having variables be different colors is a little distracting.

~~~
guruz
There is a combobox on the top right to change the theme. The other two themes
don't have this feature.

Try it for example here:
[https://code.woboq.org/llvm/clang/lib/AST/Expr.cpp.html#3537](https://code.woboq.org/llvm/clang/lib/AST/Expr.cpp.html#3537)

